# BUPA, ING etc Health Cover



## londongdb (Jan 8, 2011)

BUPA quoted me £250 ($400) for monthly health insurance cover for a family of 3 moving to KL from the UK. It was international cover rather than Malaysia specific. 

I heard ING offer Malaysia specific cover. Any ideas on comparable quotes?

I'm looking for cover that means not having to claim (e.g. BUPA has a direct relationship with the hospitals so no lengthy forms etc).


----------



## up.north.expat (Oct 16, 2010)

londongdb,

I'm living in Penang so can't recommend a specific person to you but I've spoken to my health insurance agent (Great Eastern) and she has given me the following contact details of the KL office. Not sure if this post will be taken down (I hope it isn't) as some moderators look at commercial information and don't like it.

Great Eastern
Tel: 0060342598888
Web: Great Eastern Readers Digest Awards
E-mail: [email protected]

All I can say is I've had great service from my Great Eastern Rep. Maybe you could drop them an e-mail.

Hope this helps and you get to see the information.

Up.North.Expat


----------



## up.north.expat (Oct 16, 2010)

Deleted duplicate post

Up.North.Expat


----------



## GraceOML (May 25, 2011)

*Health Insurance - AXA*

Medical Plan under AXA called International Exclusive. International health insurance that provides a range of options up to age of 80 years old.

Comprehensive medical expense annual insurance plan that covers eligible inpatient and outpatient expenses as a result of illness or accident. Yearly maximum limit from RM7 million to RM9 million.

Option to include health screening, pregnancy and delivery benefits, routine dental and optical care. Also International emergency assistance, 24 hour claims enquiry and preexisting and non pre existing chronic conditions covered.

Medical treatment not only in your country of residence but also in any other country within the chosen area of cover

Please contact 6013 4886898 if you are interested to know more about this plan.













londongdb said:


> BUPA quoted me £250 ($400) for monthly health insurance cover for a family of 3 moving to KL from the UK. It was international cover rather than Malaysia specific.
> 
> I heard ING offer Malaysia specific cover. Any ideas on comparable quotes?
> 
> I'm looking for cover that means not having to claim (e.g. BUPA has a direct relationship with the hospitals so no lengthy forms etc).


----------

